

Biocompatible Transistors Wired Into Living Human Tissue - thatmiddleway
http://www.popsci.com/technology/article/2012-08/cyborg-tissue-scaffold-fuses-transistors-and-artificial-cells?cmpid=tw

======
thatmiddleway
Link to article in Nature:
[http://www.nature.com/nmat/journal/vaop/ncurrent/full/nmat34...](http://www.nature.com/nmat/journal/vaop/ncurrent/full/nmat3404.html)

